# Dualtron City upgrade



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

This will be a fun little project and won't take long to complete while I'm working on things for the XM3500 in the back ground. If once it is built, I still think it's lame, I already have someone that will buy it from me for whatever price I ask. I already have all the cells, BMS's and LED lights. The other things I need are ordered and the rest is just machining and wiring.


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

The Flipsky 75100 controllers arrive today...time to get learning VESC!
One hub motor needs a temp sensor and 6 pin IP68 connector to finish it.
The other hub motor needs temp, venting and connector.
So many details that are getting worked out in tandem!


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

These scooters don't seem to sell very well as is. My buddy who is a Dualtron dealer has yet to move any others except the one I bought. People try them out after thinking they look pretty cool, but no one buys them it seems. My freind thinks they are simply under powered and too expensive for the level of performance you get from them from the factory. I totally agree and that's why this one is getting upgraded! I hope Dualtron is reading this thread and taking what I say into account for the second version of this scooter.


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Cells in thermal contact with each other like that is a bad idea in pack/module design where current draw is high.

The China Syndrome


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> Cells in thermal contact with each other like that is a bad idea in pack/module design where current draw is high.
> 
> The China Syndrome


Only if heat build up is high and I doubt that will be the case.
Also, I have built every pack I've ever built exactly like this without issues. I guess I've built 30 packs now.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

OK.






Heat doesn't "build up"...it runs away past a certain temperature and cells heating each other in an HCP config is extremely bad module construction practice. You think you're being clever with packing density, but the challenge is to thermally isolate cells from each other while cooling them.


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## Super Speed Scooter (8 mo ago)

Looks Awesome. My brother in law wanted a city but now I will advise against it


----------



## Super Speed Scooter (8 mo ago)

This is a red aluminum heat sink on all other models strange its not on the city. Awesome Job !! funny I came across this after Lanny sent me pics I wasn't even looking for it.


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

Super Speed Scooter said:


> Looks Awesome. My brother in law wanted a city but now I will advise against it


They do ride very nice! Just not particularly fast or powerful without lots of upgrades.


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

I've never really messed with VESCtool and controllers before. I did finally get a controller to do motor detection and then set up the throttle. I can't say I'm fond of the VESCtool app! It's esoteric, poorly laid out and confusing at best! How you set up a second throttle for variable regen...that's confusing at best. Frankly, throttle and regen ought to be completely separate sets of options. Battery options should be their own section in the left pane since this has nothing to do with motor setup. Motor settings should be exclusively about the motor, not random other things! There's lots of things about VESCtool that I find non-intuitive or down right confusing! OK...yes...I am learning the "VESCtool way", but this app needs some serious UX help so it's intuitive and logical and makes sense.


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

One of 2 battery modules spot welded. Working on the other now. They are opposites of each other so that the BATT+ and BATT- connections both face inwards on both modules.


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

WELP! Spot welding is done...


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

Not the final enclosing of the pack, but both modules are encased nicely and the balance wires can't move around. Now I need to start figuring out what balance wire is what and adding them one at a time to JST connectors.


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

I edited one of my early posts in this build thread. I renamed it a quick review. At the bottom I had a comment about the battery space that I have now moved here.

"I'm fairly certain that the 16S, 26Ah battery minus that space wasting plastic box can hold 20S and 26Ah. I'm sure going to try to make it fit!"

I think that's great! I forgot all about writing this. AND I've exceeded that by 20Ah!


----------



## rishimaze (May 23, 2021)

blank


----------

